# It finally came...My roided kettle.



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

Well it was my birthday a little while back and I told my wife not to get me anything again. Did she listen no. Did she do good yes!!!. For about a year now I've been seaching CraigsList for a special kettle with no luck of course. I guess the misses was tired of my complaining that I couldn't find what I wanted. So she found it for me. BNIB 26" kettle!!!

The Box:(sorry about the blurry picture). The FexEx guy was none to happy.








Top View:






Front view: all shiny and new





Here is a comparison shot with my 22" kettle: 






A peak inside: Look at all that real estate.






...and finally - the 22" lid inside:






Unfortunately I won't get a chance to use her until tomorrow at the earliest. Thanks for looking.

Chris


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 19, 2018)

And then jealousy sets in.... Congrats on that bad boy.  Lots of good cooks to come.


----------



## Smoke23 (Sep 19, 2018)

Very nice! 
Congratulations on the new toy!!


----------



## Xendau (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats on the new addition... Even with my OKJ RF OS, I still want a big Weber Kettle.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 19, 2018)

Man I’m jealous. One of these days.


----------



## krj (Sep 19, 2018)

I've got the 22" and have been extremely happy with it. But after seeing that, I want the 26. Damn you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2018)

Looks Great, Chris!! :eek:
Now you gotta start a new Craigslist search---Hmmmmmm............

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 19, 2018)

Very nice!  That should be a fun present you can use for a long time.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 19, 2018)

What?  A 26in kettle?  They make that?  Holy s&@$. That’s awesome!  And Happy Belated Birthday!  Now, I know what I want for my birthday!!
What you going to cook first on it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> What?  A 26in kettle?  They make that?  Holy s&@$. That’s awesome!  And Happy Belated Birthday!  Now, I know what I want for my birthday!!
> What you going to cook first on it?




26" Burger??

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2018)

That's awesome.  Thanks for the comparison . Never knew they were so different .


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 19, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> 26" Burger??
> 
> Bear



Awesome!  Love how you think


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 19, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> What?  A 26in kettle?  They make that?  Holy s&@$. That’s awesome!  And Happy Belated Birthday!  Now, I know what I want for my birthday!!
> What you going to cook first on it?



Believe it or not they also make a 37" "Ranch" kettle as well.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 19, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> 26" Burger??



Holy Mackerel, Bear!
Turn it over with a snow shovel? A pizza paddle?
Better get a crane.

I wonder how hard it is to get the indirect charcoal baskets?
I see it has the flip-ups on that huge grill.
And now you need a truck to haul charcoal home... :eek:;)

I think I'll add charcoal to my stock portfolio.... :D


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> And then jealousy sets in.... Congrats on that bad boy.  Lots of good cooks to come.



Thanks Jeff, I was jealous to for a little more then a year. I just couldn't bring myself to buy it new. 



Smoke23 said:


> Very nice!
> Congratulations on the new toy!!



Thanks Smoke, I can't wait to fire her up. There's a whole lot of chicken wings in the not so distant future.



Xendau said:


> Congrats on the new addition... Even with my OKJ RF OS, I still want a big Weber Kettle.



I know the feeling. I thought about an offset or an electric, but the Weber won out.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Man I’m jealous. One of these days.



Thanks 5GRILL, I know that feeling all to well. I never knew my wife actually heard me complain. Bless her.



krj said:


> I've got the 22" and have been extremely happy with it. But after seeing that, I want the 26. Damn you!



I got my 22" at a yard sale quite afew years ago. There were times that I cooked for family get together's and ran out of room on the grate. Hopefully not anymore. 



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Chris!! :eek:
> Now you gotta start a new Craigslist search---Hmmmmmm............
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear, I've already got something in mind. It's just a little soon to start the hinting process. and thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

bbqbrett said:


> Very nice!  That should be a fun present you can use for a long time.



That's what the plan is. My daughter has already requested that I leave it to her in my will. 



yankee2bbq said:


> What?  A 26in kettle?  They make that?  Holy s&@$. That’s awesome!  And Happy Belated Birthday!  Now, I know what I want for my birthday!!
> What you going to cook first on it?



Thanks Justin, yeah 26" it's f'n huge compared to the 22". Start hinting now like Al's rib recipe It really works.



Bearcarver said:


> 26" Burger??
> 
> Bear



Now that right there is funny, no-matter what anybody says. But it does get the mind thinking. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 19, 2018)

I like it Chris! Looks HUGE!
Good on the wife! She surprised you! Ha, Ha!

If you have them, will the indirect baskets work in the New Big Boy?

Come to think of it, if you use the snake method, it better be an Anaconda. :confused::eek:


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That's awesome.  Thanks for the comparison . Never knew they were so different .



It's kind of like the 18 and 22" WSM. It doesn't sound like a big difference but when you actually see it Holy Cow. 
Thanks Chopsaw



bbqbrett said:


> Believe it or not they also make a 37" "Ranch" kettle as well.



That they do. However it's a little pricey for me at 1300.00



SonnyE said:


> Holy Mackerel, Bear!
> Turn it over with a snow shovel? A pizza paddle?
> Better get a crane.
> 
> ...



The charcoal baskets come with the 26er, and I already use my truck to buy charcoal when it's on sale. Thanks for the like Sonny and good luck with your portfolio. I was thinking the same thing with all the MES that were being bought around here a few months ago. 

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2018)

Man that's awesome.   Now I need one.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 19, 2018)

Well, there Ya go. With a large, you get the goodies.
Ha, Ha, the only "portfolio" I have is an empty folder.
A lot like my billfold... LMAO!

Tell the Daughter Sonny said you were going to use that Big Boy all up.
So she might as well find her own! ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I like it Chris! Looks HUGE!
> Good on the wife! She surprised you! Ha, Ha!
> 
> If you have them, will the indirect baskets work in the New Big Boy?
> ...



The wife certainly did, I saw the FedEx guy pull into the yard and struggle to carry it up to my porch. I was in awe.
I'm thinking it will take a while to build the snake on this kettle.



c farmer said:


> Man that's awesome.   Now I need one.



Although I haven't fired it up yet - I can honestly say you won't regret getting one Adam. I wish I had gotten it earlier.



SonnyE said:


> Well, there Ya go. With a large, you get the goodies.
> Ha, Ha, the only "portfolio" I have is an empty folder.
> A lot like my billfold... LMAO!
> 
> ...



Now Sonny, I couldn't do that to my baby girl. Presently my billfold is on the light side also. The wife may have bought it, but guess whose paying for it. :D

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 19, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Now Sonny, I couldn't do that to my baby girl. Presently my billfold is on the light side also. The wife may have bought it, but guess whose paying for it. :D



I think that is pretty normal.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2018)

Al'right!  That is a great new BBQ toy.
I guess you're treating the wife right, she sure took care of you.
Congrats and happy belated B'day!

Do they make a rotisserie ring for the 26"?

My dream Weber is the Ranch, but for the price I'd have to get an offset, stick burning smoker first.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Al'right!  That is a great new BBQ toy.
> I guess you're treating the wife right, she sure took care of you.
> Congrats and happy belated B'day!
> 
> ...



Thanks John, I don't think they make a rotisserie, or I haven't heard of or seen one. I agree with you on the ranch. To many spondulicks. The wife does come thru every once in a while - she's a keeper.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I think that is pretty normal.



Agree.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 19, 2018)

That is really BIG, Chris.  Congrats--great birthday present.



gmc2003 said:


> That's what the plan is. My daughter has already requested that I leave it to her in my will.



Hmmmm.  Sounds like you better watch your back.  LOL

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> That is really BIG, Chris.  Congrats--great birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Gary, 

I'm originally from Brooklyn NY. I'm always watching my back. It's something they start teaching you in the hospital before they let you go home for the first time. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2018)

Awesome that she got that for you . My wife surprised me with a performer with all the bells and whistles back in 2006 . Always meant more to me than things I bought for myself .


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 19, 2018)

One thing about big... It takes a lot to fill it up.
How many pounds does a 26" Hamburger weight anyhow? :confused:o_O


----------



## mike243 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2018)

Good luck I can see a wagon train going around the vortex LOL
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2018)

That is awesome!
What a big difference!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome that she got that for you . My wife surprised me with a performer with all the bells and whistles back in 2006 . Always meant more to me than things I bought for myself .



Thanks Chop, this one will get special attention for the very same reason as you gave.



mike243 said:


> Congrats



Thanks Mike.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> Good luck I can see a wagon train going around the vortex LOL
> Richie



Thanks Richie, I see that in the future also. I may have to experiment with lump coal in it for added heat to fill up the added area of the grill. Also thanks for the like.



SmokinAl said:


> That is awesome!
> What a big difference!
> Al



Thanks Al
I'd never seen one in person before, just read about them and saw pics of them standing by themselves. I was shocked at the difference in the side by side shot.

Chris


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats man!  I love my 26er!  So much real estate like you said and so versatile because of its size.  Enjoy it!


----------



## bertjo44 (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice. I just bought my first kettle (22.5"). Can get a surprising amount of food on it. That 26" is a hoss! Your wife did gud!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

Congrats! As a heads up... You can get a whole Costco pork belly on there for pork burnt ends. :D  The 26 is a game changer. I was unable to hold out on CL and ordered new... But never have regretted it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Congrats! As a heads up... You can get a whole Costco pork belly on there for pork burnt ends. :D  The 26 is a game changer. I was unable to hold out on CL and ordered new... But never have regretted it.



OMG !!
'Nuff Said

Bear


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG !!
> 'Nuff Said
> 
> Bear


It does look good full!  also, I'll try my best to get a "bear view" pic on my next outing. I feel that's required to really join here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry... back to the original programming.





 gmc2003
 , not sure if you have or plan on the Slow-N-Sear, but they make one for these 26's.  I keep contemplating it.  and a vortex...


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 21, 2018)

Need a snow shovel to flip all that .


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2018)

worktogthr said:


> Congrats man!  I love my 26er!  So much real estate like you said and so versatile because of its size.  Enjoy it!



Thanks Work, I have to work this weekend so I can't start the fun until Monday. Maybe I'll try and squeeze a hot dog on it. 




bertjo44 said:


> Nice. I just bought my first kettle (22.5"). Can get a surprising amount of food on it. That 26" is a hoss! Your wife did gud!



Shes a keeper even after 33 years of marriage. Normally we don't buy gifts for each other haven't really for a few years, but now she's upped the game. Thanks Bert.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Congrats! As a heads up... You can get a whole Costco pork belly on there for pork burnt ends. :D  The 26 is a game changer. I was unable to hold out on CL and ordered new... But never have regretted it.
> 
> View attachment 376667



I don't normally swear, but Holy F'in $hit. That's a mess of porky goodness right there. Thanks for the inspiration Misplaced. Now I'm getting psyched. Point for sure.

I'm not sure about the slow-n-sear, as I have a 22" WSM. I have a Vortex already and use it for making anything from steak to Kettle Fried Chicken. It's an indispensable addition to Kettle cooking. 

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I don't normally swear, but Holy F'in $hit. That's a mess of porky goodness right there. Thanks for the inspiration Misplaced. Now I'm getting psyched. Point for sure.
> 
> I'm not sure about the slow-n-sear, as I have a 22" WSM. I have a Vortex already and use it for making anything from steak to Kettle Fried Chicken. It's an indispensable addition to Kettle cooking.
> 
> Chris


Glad I can inspire!  I'm still up in the air as well on the Slow-n-sear. I mean, the snake method and a water pan work pretty dang well for me.  But the vortex is on my list of "why don't I own this?!"....  I need to rectify that.

Looking forward to your inaugural run


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 18, 2019)

@Walchit thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Apr 18, 2019)

I absolutely love my 26" Weber. I use it more than my smoker.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 18, 2019)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> I absolutely love my 26" Weber. I use it more than my smoker.



Totally agree, it's fast becoming my most used grill/smoker. I still like my 22" when I use the Vortex.

@Brian Trommater thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice grill. Anybody have a comprehensive list of Accessories and where to get them?...JJ


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 18, 2019)

A good wife looking out for you! Hopefully many years of smoking memories around it!!! Send up some pics of your cooks!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice grill. Anybody have a comprehensive list of Accessories and where to get them?...JJ



Not a comprehensive list, but I've seen various grates(griddle, cast iron, etc) available, the slow-n-sear, and cajun bandit makes a rotisserie for it. It comes with charcoal baskets and I've used my medium Vortex with mine. I haven't seen a pizza attachment yet. As I see more I'll list them.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> A good wife looking out for you! Hopefully many years of smoking memories around it!!! Send up some pics of your cooks!!



I have been using it, although I'm still learning to control the temps. I recently did three chicken cordon bleus and a 4 pound meatloaf on it. Still had real estate to spare. The wife is a keeper - coming up on 34 years of marriage in June.


Chris


----------



## tag0401 (Apr 19, 2019)

More room=more food, Enjoy!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice, Chris, really nice!!  That thing is huge.
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Apr 19, 2019)

I went and looked up the Weber 26...  Thinking about one....  WHOA !!!  Weber 37" Ranch was shown...
That put BBQ into a new perspective..


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 19, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I went and looked up the Weber 26...  Thinking about one....  WHOA !!!  Weber 37" Ranch was shown...
> That put BBQ into a new perspective..


The price jump from the 26" to that is insane!  But I want one


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 22, 2019)

tag0401 said:


> More room=more food, Enjoy!!!



Couldn't agree more tag, you could also add more waistline. 



GaryHibbert said:


> Nice, Chris, really nice!!  That thing is huge.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, we're enjoying it's benefits.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I went and looked up the Weber 26...  Thinking about one....  WHOA !!!  Weber 37" Ranch was shown...
> That put BBQ into a new perspective..





Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> The price jump from the 26" to that is insane!  But I want one



I've seen those and they're huge!!!. I'd have to do allot of sweet talking to the wife before attempting to sneak one of those in the garage.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 22, 2019)

@Plinsc and @JC in GB thanks for the like - appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

Feel like a road trip Chris?!



Complete the set!  I finally did this too!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

That's about a grand off retail, but I would use close to that getting to Maryland in my truck. So it would basically be a wash. 

Are you telling me you picked up the ranch? Holy frigg'in sh!t. I would really like one, however She Who Controls the Purse Strings may not see things the same way I do. 

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

Hadn't really posted it up yet.  But it'll get a real proper break in this weekend... thread to follow on that!



















Second pic is with the 26" grate on it!


Popped up locally and got it for $500  couldn't let it go!  I lost sleep for one day before I jumped haha.

Few chips around the rim and spider webbing, but the guts of it are sound.  got a quote to get it blasted and high temp ceramic coated for $250.  Gonna go that route I think just to preserve it forever!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

Major Kettle envy here. Nice score and be sure to post up pics.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Major Kettle envy here. Nice score and be sure to post up pics.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


will do for sure.  so far I haven't even tapped the potential 









and those are big burgers!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2019)

WOW !!!  What a cooking device...   I like it...


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

daveomak said:


> WOW !!!  What a cooking device...   I like it...


It sure eats some charcoal!  But I'll put it to the test this weekend.  

And I'll keep pushing Chris to get one


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 27, 2019)

That's awesome . I would love to have one . That pic with the 26 inch crate is an eye opener .


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That's awesome . I would love to have one . That pic with the 26 inch crate is an eye opener .


When I pulled up to the guy's house I just started laughing.  Knowing it's 37" and seeing it in person are way different.  it barely fit in the 4Runner!  The wife just gave me the usual eye roll


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorry for the derail Chris.  Just trying to give you a nudge 

The 26 is still an amazing kettle and I really like it still.  With the vortex it's awesome for 90% of what I do.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan, nudge is definitely felt. I gonna have to start saving my bottle redemption money.  The grate on grate picture looks like a 14" smokey joe grate sitting on a 26" grate. Are you going to duplicate that pork belly burnt ends photo? 

Chris can be seen walking away emasculated.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Misplaced Nebraskan, nudge is definitely felt. I gonna have to start saving my bottle redemption money.  The grate on grate picture looks like a 14" smokey joe grate sitting on a 26" grate. Are you going to duplicate that pork belly burnt ends photo?
> 
> Chris can be seen walking away emasculated.


haha.  I think that is the real inauguration.  A double pork belly cook.  I'll have to fill it up!  I can always find people willing to eat those.


Also good call.  I should get the 14" Joe to complete the set!  That'll make a great photo.

Don't walk away! walk SW... a loooong ways and you can have some PBBEs!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

@SlickRockStones , @NormsEgg Thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Don't walk away! walk SW... a loooong ways and you can have some PBBEs!



That's a mighty tempting invite, but if I did you'd have to supply the PBRs none of that Hank Hill beer .


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That's a mighty tempting invite, but if I did you'd have to supply the PBRs none of that Hank Hill beer .


The PBR flows a plenty here!  and the whiskey collection is getting out of hand too


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 27, 2019)

Very nice.  I will have me one of those one day!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 27, 2019)

Damn Chris, that thing is a monster! Congrats. You will be able to put a big packer on that thing. How awesome is that? Enjoy, I am looking forward to all of the future food porn from that thing.

G


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 27, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> Believe it or not they also make a 37" "Ranch" kettle as well.


Yes, but it's $1400. Pretty sure I would just buy two or three 22" kettles if I really needed to the cooking space, lol.

G


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Damn Chris, that thing is a monster! Congrats. You will be able to put a big packer on that thing. How awesome is that? Enjoy, I am looking forward to all of the future food porn from that thing.
> 
> G



G, I own the 26er. Misplaced Nebraskan owns the huge ranch. The 26" is big, but the ranch is HUGE!!!

Chris


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 27, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Yes, but it's $1400. Pretty sure I would just buy two or three 22" kettles if I really needed to the cooking space, lol.
> 
> G


Yeah, still I almost got one a few years ago.  Had the $$$ but no good place to use or store it.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 27, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> Yeah, still I almost got one a few years ago.  Had the $$$ but no good place to use or store it.


Don't get me wrong. If I had the money I would be all over that puppy. That's just not in my budget unless I chose the right numbers this week lol.

G


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 27, 2019)

Oh, I get it.  That is a lot of money to invest.  Probably good I didn't get it as it would not have really been practical.  So far I have never needed that much grill space...then again I have had a couple of friends ask me to cook for some larger functions.  In any case it is always fun to think about!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

@JC in GB thanks for the likes

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> Yeah, still I almost got one a few years ago.  Had the $$$ but no good place to use or store it.



I've got the place to store it. Just getting the wife to open up the checkbook is the hard part.



RiversideSm0ker said:


> Don't get me wrong. If I had the money I would be all over that puppy. That's just not in my budget unless I chose the right numbers this week lol.
> 
> G



Same here



bbqbrett said:


> Oh, I get it.  That is a lot of money to invest.  Probably good I didn't get it as it would not have really been practical.  So far I have never needed that much grill space...then again I have had a couple of friends ask me to cook for some larger functions.  In any case it is always fun to think about!



I do a few family gatherings a year and this would make it so much easier then lugging around the 26 and 22"ers. 

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 27, 2019)

gotta set search alerts on CL, FB, OfferUP.

I got lucky and a friend tagged me cause he hawkeyes the for sale sites.

I'll keep my eye open for a used one in your area Chris.  I pretty much had a $600 cap and if I found one for under, I'd jump. pending it was in decent shape.  They go fast though at reasonable prices.

The 26 is still a heavy hitter and more practical though.  


If only they made a Smokey Mountain Ranch!  I think I need my friend to weld me a riser section


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2019)

I had to go outside, kiss my 22", and tell her she's still loved...but MAN the Ranch and 26" get me drooling.


----------



## siege (Jun 27, 2019)

Sounds like she's a keeper....and so is the kettle.
Seems to me, if Mama has a favorite meal, it would be a good choice for first cook.


----------

